# SFFD loses dominance over 911 ambulances



## VentMedic (Sep 13, 2008)

This could get interesting for San Francisco EMS providers. 


*SFFD loses dominance over 911 ambulances*

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2008/09/13/MN6712SJ94.DTL&tsp=1

Jim Doyle, Chronicle Staff Writer
Saturday, September 13, 2008



> State officials have revoked the San Francisco Fire Department's lock on emergency ambulance services, a move that is expected to force city officials to put those services to competitive bid, according to documents obtained by The Chronicle.


 


> For the past decade, the San Francisco Fire Department has enjoyed a virtual monopoly in providing emergency ambulance services. But the decision by state regulators could compel the fire chief to demonstrate that her agency is the best qualified to deliver quality 911 medical care.


 
*MORE AT*

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2008/09/13/MN6712SJ94.DTL&tsp=1


----------



## MMiz (Sep 14, 2008)

SFFD has had many public problems with its dispatching and response times.  My personal take on the situation is that they keep throwing money and technology when they really need to invest in more crews.

I'm one that believes that privatization is generally a good thing, especially in EMS.  With the right leadership, private companies can provide quality services as an unbeatable price.


----------



## EMTSteve (Sep 14, 2008)

wow.. this could be good for my company. We have a SF station.


----------



## boingo (Sep 14, 2008)

SFFD takes over and ruins a third service EMS system, completely destroys it and the city is looking to privatize EMS....Maybe they can privatize the fire suppression side too.  :wacko:


----------



## Jon (Sep 14, 2008)

boingo said:


> SFFD takes over and ruins a third service EMS system, completely destroys it and the city is looking to privatize EMS....Maybe they can privatize the fire suppression side too.  :wacko:


Why should fire suppression be public, while EMS is privatized?

Heck - privatize the PD too... can you imagine the police being motivated by profit?


----------



## Meursault (Sep 14, 2008)

Jon said:


> Why should fire suppression be public, while EMS is privatized?
> 
> Heck - privatize the PD too... can you imagine the police being motivated by profit?



Wait, they're not?

/me runs out of the thread and back to college


----------



## VentMedic (Sep 14, 2008)

MrConspiracy said:


> Wait, they're not?
> 
> /me runs out of the thread and back to college


 
Unfortunately we have already seen the problems in some states when Prisons are privatized as well as those when communities hire their own private rent-a-cops for extra security.


----------



## Hoofguy (Sep 15, 2008)

MMiz said:


> I'm one that believes that privatization is generally a good thing, especially in EMS.  With the right leadership, private companies can provide quality services as an unbeatable price.



Unbeatable because they don't pay worth a damn. Split the FD's and the EMS systems but going all private is not cool. Private companies maximize profit at the expense of Pt. care.


----------



## VentMedic (Sep 16, 2008)

Hoofguy said:


> Unbeatable because they don't pay worth a damn. Split the FD's and the EMS systems but going all private is not cool. Private companies maximize profit at the expense of Pt. care.


 
It hasn't been that long since they merged. This troubled marriage has made headlines since that merger.

*Stepchild 'O Mine*

*How the fire service can do right by EMS*

http://www.emsresponder.com/print/Emergency--Medical-Services/Stepchild-O-Mine/1$2712 

*Where there's smoke, there's fire*
A string of damning reports calls for major reforms and cutbacks in the fire department. So why aren't city officials listening? 
*By Steven T. Jones*

http://www.sfbg.com/38/40/cover_fire.html



*Cleaning Up The Fire Department Improves Public Safety* 
_by Margaret Brodkin‚ May. 03‚ 2004_ 
*DON'T FALL FOR SHAMEFUL SCARE TACTICS*

http://www.beyondchron.org/news/index.php?itemid=1998


----------



## daedalus (Sep 18, 2008)

Hopefully now the state will have a precedent to pull EMS from Fire's death grip in LA county..


----------

